# Check this out - Tropical fish in the wild, Wild Banff!



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

Cichlids and Mollies in a Banff swamp...

tropical fish | My Rocky Mountain Window


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

I am so going to have to go there and see it in person. Would love to have some mollies like that in my tank.


----------



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

That's really neat.. bet they're hardy buggars!


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

I wonder if they'll eventually die out or become their own subspecies.


----------



## Rossco (Sep 15, 2012)

after a long enough time, an isolated group can become its own subspecies. An earthquake could shift the flow of warm water and poof! they all die.


----------



## Alkatraz (Jul 20, 2012)

Interesting!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

I used to have mollies in a brackish tank,they are hardy. People have them in salt water set ups as well.


----------



## aqua59 (Nov 9, 2011)

I use to live they years ago. I remember stocking my tank from from those ponds. They been there for years. Very cool.


----------

